# Little deformed baby - Pip



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I recently purchased a (likely) inbred 'tiel, he barely has his front toes on his left foot, and he's missing a back toe on his right, as well as a front and back toe that are rotated about 90 degrees. 

I figure this will probably irk some people so I'm going to give a little disclaimer. I bought him from a pet store, and I am really not much for petstores but my friend brought me in, and there was a whole clutch of little deformed babies! The worst that I could tell was Pip, who I predicted would be a poor percher and seems to have a weak beak that may possibly have some small deformities. Being that I love to rescue animals, I just had to have him after imagining some inexperienced owner putting him in a tall cage with smooth perches. I am in NO WAY condoning inbreeding, the pet store had no idea that they would be deformed until they arrived from a trip from another province. I questioned the manager thoroughly and I believe she is notifying all possibly buyers of deformities and need for special care/treatment. They are also selling the babies half price.

Okay, that being said I've never had a bird before it's first moult, he is so tiny! His clutch-mates plucked his head a little but it seems to be growing back. He has a short little mohawk, red eyes, and a cinnamon coloration.

He is extremely sweet and very friendly, but here are where I have some questions.

What do I need to do for this bird to give him the best possible life? I have all ready lowered all my perches (rope and different sized dowel). 

Also, I know most birds hate to be picked up but he finds it very difficult to step up after he gets his first leg on so I have to nudge him up or cup him in my hands. I think he has weak legs or something going on there... The pet store cut his wings horribly short so if he falls he PLUMMETS. When I get him to step up (even with help) he takes a firm hold of my skin and pulls himself up. I'm not sure if this is biting behavior or just necessity for him. Anyways, his bite is not hard so I am wondering, do babies up to 3-4 months typically have softer bites?

I also noticed that he eats only the millet seeds, I'm not sure if this is because of his weak beak? I can't get him to eat spray millet but I can give him a little bit of smoothie on my finger (milk free).

The final question is, is he so snugly and clingy simply because he is afraid? Or can this be hand-raised behavior? All the birds there were VERY friendly so I'm leaning towards the latter but I'd hate to realize I'm scaring the poor thing half to death.

Thanks in advance for your advise!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sounds like he is hand raised.

low perches, no grate in his cage, a wider cage than tall... even a soft towel on his cage floor.

sometimes a baby just weaned will only eat one kind of seed at first... usually sunflower seeds but yours might be an oddball  

he might be unbalanced and might have to bite a bit harder to hold on when he goes to step up.

good for you in taking in such a loving poor guy


----------



## SallyLovesMojo (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, there really needs to be more people like you in this world. I'm so glad you took him in. I only hope that the rest of the little babies are able to be taken by someone as caring and loving as you.


----------



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

Aw darn, my other tiels love the grate, they like to forage through it, but I will take it out to see how he likes it. 

I'm also not sure if his beak is strong enough to break a sunflower seed. :/ Pooh! But I guess time will tell!

It's really hard for him to climb around. :< He uses his beak a lot when climbing, more than his feet.

Also! Here's a picture of his cute self! (Thanks!)


----------



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

You guys are so sweet. <3 
I really hope the rest get good homes as well, if only I had more bird-loving friends!


----------



## dudeitsapril (Apr 28, 2011)

It sounds like you are doing everything right thus far! He is such a beautiful baby and is lucky that you "rescued him." I would definitely put a small hand towel on at least part of the ground for him. Watch how he gets around and what he likes and dislikes and go from there.
As for food, offer lots of soft foods and seed as well. He will pick what he can eat out of the seed. They can eat plain oatmeal, cheerios, plain toast, ect. If you took him to the vet, he could better instruct you and tell you exactly what deformities your baby has. 
Best of luck to you, just take things on a trial basis and offer LOTS of variety of food, soft food in particular.


----------



## Lulu The Tiel (Apr 11, 2011)

You have such a good heart. BIG kudos to you for taking him in. He's so pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## everdusk (Jun 1, 2011)

He prefers to be outside of the cage with us so far. :> But I am going to put a little towel in there right now. He also likes the rope perches much better. I might convert entirely to rope. 

dudeitsapril: Thank you for the info on the food! I have all of those things in abundance so I will fill a low dish with that for him. I gave him a sunflower seed and he sat there with it in his mouth for a while before dropping it. 

He's so cute you guys! I think I'm more lucky than he is honestly.
You all would have taken him in if you saw him, he just pulls at your heart. <3


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

A huge thank you for rescuing this little guy, Your doing an amazing job thus far.

Maybe you can add "shelves" in his cage somehow, that way if he doesnt have the energy to perch he can sit in the shelf instead, i can imagine his little feet would get tired from having to hold himself up, and having some deformities his working toes are doing over time to compensate.

I think having those rope perches would help alot too, i notice that the birds are able to grip them alot easier then human made perches or even some natural ones that have a slick surface, Just be careful with his toenails and that they dont get too long that they might get stuck in the rope (it has happened to me before)


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Great job on taking care of him/her despite everything. Just because he was born this way doesn't mean he is not special.


----------

